# Pavlovic and Pauchilia



## duckman1734 (Jun 29, 2003)

I keep hearing about a trade with Pavlovic to Cleveland but I don't know anything else. Who or what is he going for. I'm assuming they'll trade Pauchilia for a draft pick. But What's the deal with the Cavs?


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>duckman1734</b>!
> I keep hearing about a trade with Pavlovic to Cleveland but I don't know anything else. Who or what is he going for. I'm assuming they'll trade Pauchilia for a draft pick. But What's the deal with the Cavs?


Unless someone is dying to get Pachulia and is going to give them a 1st round pick, which I doubt, I dont see why they would pick him to deal him. He has as much potential as a center in the NBA as anyone they'll find at any position in the 2nd round.

He's a strong kid with a real mean streak and I dont think he is any older than 20 yrs old right now.

Orlando made a pretty dumb move leaving him unprotected.


----------



## LA68 (Apr 3, 2004)

They let Pachulia go and Howard is leaving also. Do they really think 6'8" Okafor can play the center ? or Hunter ?


----------



## duckman1734 (Jun 29, 2003)

Yeah I think they need to keep Pauchilia too, I think he will be a good player for them and Charlotte is the perfect place for players to develop. but I still don't know what the Cavs deal is. I'm gonna go find out.


----------



## duckman1734 (Jun 29, 2003)

OK I think I know. Pavlovic to Cleveland for a future first rounder. So now the Bobcats will have two future first round picks from the Cavs. The other one being via Pheonix in the Jahidi White deal.


----------



## Mongolmike (Jun 11, 2002)

The rumor is, that Clev is giving you their 1st rounder owed to them from Toronto, which is conditional... it is Toronto's next 1st round pick which is NOT a lottery pick (lottery protected). In other words, as soon as Toronto makes the playoffs, you would get their pick... so it could be anywhere from 13th to 30th, 31st (however many picks there are).


----------



## Kicito (Jun 3, 2003)

Zaza Pachulia, Orlando

• He's headed to Milwaukee, probably for a second-round pick in Thursday's rookie draft.


That's from the Charlotte Observer (scroll down)


----------



## tdizzle (Apr 12, 2003)

*Bobcats Acquire Draft Picks In Two Trades (6-23-04)*



> The Bobcats have acquired the 45th overall pick in the 2004 NBA Draft from Milwaukee in exchange for Zaza Pachulia, and also acquired a future first-round pick from Cleveland in exchange for Aleksandar Pavlovic. The future first-round pick will come from Toronto, which was due to Cleveland as part of a trade on August 25, 2002 that sent Lamond Murray to the Raptors.
> 
> “Today’s moves are another positive step for our franchise and this allows us to maintain flexibility as we construct our team,” said Bickerstaff. “We traded a second-round pick to the Clippers on Monday and this allows us to gain back a second-round pick. The future pick we get will help us add another young and talented player.”
> 
> Both Pachulia and Pavlovic were among 19 players chosen by Charlotte in the Expansion Selection on Tuesday, June 22.


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I would think that Zaza Pachulia is worth a little more than a middle of the round second round pick. I don't see why the Bobcats didn't decide to keep him. He is young, has potential, and has a small contract, just the things it seems the Bobcats are looking for in the players they are acquiring.


----------



## FanOfAll8472 (Jun 28, 2003)

I would take Pachulia for a late first.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

That was a terrible move by the Bobcats. If given the playing time, Zaza could probably be prety decent.


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>LA68</b>!
> They let Pachulia go and Howard is leaving also. Do they really think 6'8" Okafor can play the center ? or Hunter ?


Hes 6'10"


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Drewbs</b>!
> That was a terrible move by the Bobcats. If given the playing time, Zaza could probably be prety decent.


Agreed. Do they really think they can get someone better with the 45th pick? Pachulia could win up being a very solid big man.

He was easily the toughest guy on Orlando last season and he was only 19 yrs old.

I dont really understand that move.


----------



## FanOfAll8472 (Jun 28, 2003)

6'8 3/4" without shoes, 6'10" with shoes. Who cares, Big Ben can play some center and he's 6'8". The trend these days is shorter and shorter centers or super tall centers (ie, less centers around 7'1").


----------

